
Why Computers Will Never Be Truly Conscious - QuitterStrip
https://theconversation.com/why-a-computer-will-never-be-truly-conscious-120644
======
aiscapehumanity
Except maybe actual neuromorphic computers can, some observations hint that
synthetic neurology might be a possible that can be scaled:
[https://futurism.com/self-assembling-circuits-resemble-
brain...](https://futurism.com/self-assembling-circuits-resemble-brain-stores-
memories)

This of course, doesn't necessarily rule out digital emulations of the
interconnected correlates given sufficient technologies to emulate it either
though? Of course, it doesn't mean the computer science we have now will grant
conscious computers, but computer science of the future still may.

